# ALL my pipes. NICE ones!



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok fellers,
I sold off most of my tobacco, and now it's time for the pipes. I haven't smoked in about 10 years, and I don't see me starting up again any time soon. These are all very nice pipes that I purchased in the 90's while I was a tobacconist, and I took good care of them. I only smoked VA, VA/Per, and English blends....NO aromatics. Heck, some of them were dedicated to one blend. None of them have been professionally cleaned or sterilized, so what you see in the pics will look even better after having them "done". Any questions please feel free to ask. All prices are shipped, insured to your door. I can do ****** for this. As far as trades go, I'm on a big rimfire kick right now. Anything quality might be on interest to me.

First up...
Old Peterson Tankard...

















This one is kind of unique as it retains a "rusticated" rim. Most of the Pete tanks had a smooth finished rim. $60

Next..
Old Charatan Belvedere "Charatan's Make Made in London Belvedere" . On the other side "481DC" $45


































Shazaam!!!
A Peterson "Mark Twain". Silver is tarnished, but will easily come back. Deep bowl. Great smoke. Nice Pete...$150


































Ska-Doosh!
Comoy 50's era "London Pride" bent bulldog. "229" on other side. One of my "Escudo" pipes. A gem...$100


















....


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Pow!!
Charatan's "Special" beat up rim (probably from tapping on something to empty it) Great smoker though...$25


























Zing!!!
Comoy's Christmas Pipe from 1992. A very cool slightly bent panel...$50


































Ka-Ching!!!
A Svendborg, typical Danish freehand pipe. Nice horn ferrule. Barely smoked, not my style...$80


























PipPip!!!
A Comoy's "Extraordinaire" Pot. This is a BFP (Big Freakin' Pot)...HUGE bowl. Judging by the stamping (Comoy's slightly curved w/serifs) it's most likely from the 30's....$150


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Huzzah!!
A Les Wood Ferndown two star tudor root. Sterling silver band. BEAUTIFUL pipe. $250


























Cheers!!!
Another Ferndown. This one was my pride and joy. Three Star Tudor Root with sterling silver spigot and Cumberland bit. This was dedicated to Schurch's "Mogano" blend and only saw 6 oz. of Tobacco...$350


























Bully for You!!!
A barely smoked James Upshall P Grade. Beautiful beautiful pipe....$150


























Atsa-Nicea!
Ser Jacopo TAA '97 pipe. Nice light dublin. GREAT smoker. This was my "Haddo's Delight" pipe...$200


















Hey!!!
Savinelli La Mia Pipa "Achille's favorite" from '98. Rustic "sea coral Capri" finish with sterling silver band. This was my "Penzance" pipe....$175


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Finally...
MeepMeep!!!
Ascorti "New Dear" KS. Cool pipe, confortable shape. Sounds corny but best way to describe it is a "delicious" smoker. I only ever smoked Escudo in this...$95


























And there you have it!!!!!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice pipes!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey! I've been wanting a Pete Tankard!

PM incoming!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Wish I could see the pictures here at work. 

Hopefully they won't all be sold prior to me getting home tonight....


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Pete tank SPF to Gahd...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

:whoo: can't wait!!! Thanks, Rich!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Got the Pete Tank today - she's a beaut! Thanks!


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

BTT and Charatan Special is sold


----------



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not interested in your pipes but I'll give you 30 cents for that quarter...


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Only if you pay the shipping....


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

ONe more bump before fleabay


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Upshall is sold...


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

El Bumpo


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

bump


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

What's left Rich??

Can you post a list with prices? That might make it easier to shop...

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

jheiliger said:


> What's left Rich??
> 
> Can you post a list with prices? That might make it easier to shop...
> 
> ...


No prob Joe,
Pipes that are left....

Comoy Xmas $50
Svendborg $80
Ferndown Tudor Root Dublin $250
Ferndown Tudor Root Billiard silver spigot cumberland bit $350
Ser Jac TAA dublin $200
Sav Achilles fav $175
Ascorti New Dear KS $95

All prices are shipped and insured to the lower 48
Thanks


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

bump


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

those are some beautiful pipes!!!!


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Bump


----------

